# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Soykırım Hikaye, Asıl

## axuliuma

Soykırım Hikaye, Asıl Soykırım Filistin'de 

İran Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad, İran İslam Devrimi'nin 27. yıldönümü törenlerinde yaptığı konuşmada, "Soykırım bir hikayedir" sözünü tekrarladı. 

İran Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad, İran İslam Devrimi'nin 27. yıldönümü törenlerinde yaptığı konuşmada, "Soykırım bir hikayedir" sözünü tekrarladı. Ahmedinecad, sözünün "Siyonistleri adeta bir cin gibi çarptığını" belirtti.

İran Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad, İran İslam Devrimi'nin 27. yıldönümü kutlamalarında yaptığı konuşmada, "esas soykırımı" bugün Filistinliler ve Iraklıların yaşadığını söyleyerek, "Soykırım bir hikaye. Sahte Siyonist rejiminin sorgulanması onları adeta bir cin gibi çarptı. 60 yıldan fazla süredir bu hikaye sayesinde Siyonistler batılı ülkelere şantaj yaptı. Kadın ve çocukları öldürmelerini, işgal ettikleri topraklardaki insanları mülteci durumuna getirmelerini meşrulaştırdılar" dedi. Ahmedinecad, "Gerçek soykırım bugün asıl Filistin ve Irak'ta yaşanıyor. Gerçek soykırımı görmek istiyorsanız garip Irak halkına bakın" diye konuştu.

İran lideri konuşmasında ayrıca, batının ülkesinin nükleer programını sınırlama baskılarına devam etmesi halinde, "İran'ın Nükleer Silahların Yayılmasını ünleme Antlaşması'ndan (NPT) ayrılabileceği" uyarısında bulunarak, "İran İslam Cumhuriyeti'nin şu ana kadar olan politikası nükleer teknolojiyi endüstri, ekonomi ve ilaç gibi barışçı amaçlar için kullanma yönündedir. İran İslam Cumhuriyeti nükleer girişimini Uluslararası Atom Enerji Ajansı ve NPT'nin çerçevesi içinde sürdürdü. Ancak bizim kurallar çerçevesindeki hakkımızı kullanmaktan mahrum etmek isterseniz, bilin ki, halkımız bununla ilgili politikasını da değiştirecek" dedi.

Ahmedinecad, sözlerinde karikatür krizine de değinerek, "Onlar Siyonistlerin rehineleridir. Soykırımın soruşturulması yasaklanmışken, Peygambere hakaret ve saldırı nasıl yapılabilir? Onlara şu tavsiyede bulunduk: Sizin belgelerinizi incelemeleri için Avrupa'ya tarafsız bir grup gönderelim ve halkı bilgilendirelim. Siz kendi bilim adamlarınızın bile soykırımı araştırmalarına izin vermiyorsunuz. Bu sizin karanlık çağlarda izlediğiniz yolla aynıdır" şeklinde konuştu.

Geçen ay Filistin'de yapılan seçimleri Hamas grubunun kazanmasını da hatırlatan Ahmedinecad, "Siyonistler imha edilmenin eşiğine geldiler, işgal sona eriyor" diyerek batıya da, "Bu yüzden artık Siyonizm'in kölesi olmaya son verin" çağrısında bulundu. Mahmud Ahmedinecad, "Filistin'de yapılan son seçimler Filistinlilerin içinde ne olduğunu gösterdi. Filistin problemine çözüm istiyorsanız lütfen bir referandumla Filistinlilere ne istediklerini söylemelerine müsaade edin. Sizin uzun süredir gördüğünüzden çok farklı bir sonuç çıkacaktır" şeklinde konuştu.

----------


## axuliuma

Iranin Azerilere uyguladigi asilmilasyon ne? Türk Dünyasi icin en büyük tehlike Irandir. Kar yilan gibi dogu ve bati Türklugunu bölerek birlesmesini önlemektedir.

----------

